# Removing Nutsedge using Pro-Plugger. Am I crazy?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

This year I'm having to deal with some nutsedge in my Bermuda lawn. Nothing serious yet and I have Sedge Hammer so I can spot treat but temperatures are in the 90s and I hate to ding my bermuda!

Since the nutsedge weeds are fairly small and there's probably 30 to 40 of those visible in my 5k yard I'm thinking I can just pick them up with the pro-plugger and fill the holes with a pre-prepared soil/sand mix in a bucket. If it works it'll be more time effective and easier than spraying, and whenever I see nutsedge I can grab the pro-plugger and pick it up without mixing herbicides, being limited by the forecast, cannot do it before mowing, etc!

Am I crazy? Do you think I can get away with that and should I set the pro-plugger to 4 inches or will 2 inches be enough to pick up the nuts? I know nutsedge spreads underground but the ones I have are onezy-twozy young weeds...


----------



## beermuda (Oct 28, 2019)

Personally I'd invest in some Certainty and just knock it out. It might ding the Bermudagrass but I've sprayed it here in the Texas heat and in a week or so the bermuda has grown out the damage and the sedge is crushed. I'd think that is a faster recovery rate than waiting to fill in proplugger holes.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

+1 certainty. Doesn't bother my Bermuda even in the heat


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

beermuda said:


> Personally I'd invest in some Certainty and just knock it out. It might ding the Bermudagrass but I've sprayed it here in the Texas heat and in a week or so the bermuda has grown out the damage and the sedge is crushed. I'd think that is a faster recovery rate than waiting to fill in proplugger holes.





david_ said:


> +1 certainty. Doesn't bother my Bermuda even in the heat


@beermuda & @david_ even if I have some sedge hammer you think I should invest in certainty? Isn't it specialized for sedges so considering I don't have a large infestation I don't think it's worth purchasing & waiting for it etc.

Do you think pro-plugging the nutsedge out will fail or you're only thinking it'll just take longer to fill in?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> beermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd invest in some Certainty and just knock it out. It might ding the Bermudagrass but I've sprayed it here in the Texas heat and in a week or so the bermuda has grown out the damage and the sedge is crushed. I'd think that is a faster recovery rate than waiting to fill in proplugger holes.
> ...


I was going to get certainty but I read it just suppresses the growth of the sedge. I wanted something that was going to kill it. I bought sedge hammer and a non ionic surfactant.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Awar nutsedge is known for its often extensive network of underground rhizomes and nutlets. You might get lucky pulling plugs, but I wouldn't count on it. With 30-40 visible plants, I would mix up a gallon of your sedgehammer and spot spray them.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> @Awar nutsedge is known for its often extensive network of underground rhizomes and nutlets. You might get lucky pulling plugs, but I wouldn't count on it. With 30-40 visible plants, I would mix up a gallon of your sedgehammer and spot spray them.


@Ware should I ignore the (do not apply over 85F) instructions? Since I'm just spot treating maybe I shouldn't worry about temporary injury/discoloration of bermuda... I just want to make sure sedge hammer is effective over 85F.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Awar could you direct me to the temp restriction on the Sedgehammer label? I'm searching the PDF label and can't find "temperature" or "85".

Alternatively, I don't think Certainty has an application temperature restriction.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Ware I thought I read that on the label but I just rechecked and I couldn't find it. I have Sedgehammer+ by the way which is the small packet that does not require surfactant.

But I found where I learned about the 85F restriction. It's in this video: 
https://www.domyown.com/sedgehammer-herbicide-p-1348.html#!specs


----------



## beermuda (Oct 28, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > beermuda said:
> ...


Certainty is labeled to kill nutsedge, and it did absolutely that in my yard. I went with the high rate for one application and my large yellow nutsedge infestation was all completely nuked within 3 weeks.

That said, if you have Sedgehammer already, it's perfectly viable to go ahead and use, but others have already noted the temperature restrictions on Sedgehammer.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Ware it's also written down in the same DoMyOwn page:


*Do not apply when temperatures exceed 85 degrees F.*

Doesn't appear to be from the manufacturer though since it's not on the label.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@awar I've removed it with the ProPlugger and by hand (I typically let it get long and water/wait for rain). I've always been concerned about making it worse, but never have. It's never been more than 20ish plants though.
I'd try the ProPlugger, you can always use the chemicals later, the Bermuda will close the gap quickly


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

probasestealer said:


> @awar I've removed it with the ProPlugger and by hand (I typically let it get long and water/wait for rain). I've always been concerned about making it worse, but never have. It's never been more than 20ish plants though.
> I'd try the ProPlugger, you can always use the chemicals later, the Bermuda will close the gap quickly


@probasestealer so I'm not the only one thinking of that :thumbup:

Why would you wait for it to get long? I'm cutting at 5/8" & using PGR so 2 days after mowing the nutsedge sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Awar said:


> @Ware it's also written down in the same DoMyOwn page:
> 
> 
> *Do not apply when temperatures exceed 85 degrees F.*
> ...


Does that mean we should avoid using it if temps WILL exceed 85 degrees or WHILE they're exceeding 85 degrees?

In other words, could it be sprayed at 7 am when temps are in the high 60s/low 70s even if the daily high will surpass 90?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kamauxx said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware it's also written down in the same DoMyOwn page:
> ...


I would roll with the manufacturer's label. If application temp was a concern, they would have included it.

I love DoMyOwn, but they also claim Celsius WG is no longer available.

That said, applying any herbicide when the turf is stressed (including heat stress) can be a concern.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Sedgehammer will absolutely yellow Bermuda in 85+. And it will stay yellow for quite a while.

Been there many times.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > @awar I've removed it with the ProPlugger and by hand (I typically let it get long and water/wait for rain). I've always been concerned about making it worse, but never have. It's never been more than 20ish plants though.
> ...






This is the video I watched before I made the decision to go with sedgehammer


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I've never used sedgehammer, Certainty has worked very well for me though..


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Will Bermuda grass still yellow if I apply sedgehammer during the evenings when temps are around 75 - 80? The daytime high the next day will be 90+


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

wchang23 said:


> Will Bermuda grass still yellow if I apply sedgehammer during the evenings when temps are around 75 - 80? The daytime high the next day will be 90+


That's what I'll end up doing mid week. May not be a big deal in my case as the nutsedge really sticks out above my short bermuda so I'll try to control how/where I spray.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Awar said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > @awar I've removed it with the ProPlugger and by hand (I typically let it get long and water/wait for rain). I've always been concerned about making it worse, but never have. It's never been more than 20ish plants though.
> ...


Exactly what you said, when it's sticking out above your turf. Easier to identify and remove.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Why are so many looking for a secret formula. The formula is easy, spray it with Celsius and move on to the next thing. I smoke it in no time and use my time for other things around the house. Pro Plugger is good for making plugs you can plant in areas that are not spreading well.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Awar Shoot me a DM. I can meet you and give you two large scoops of Certainty which should make 2 gallons of 1.25 concentration. Spray one application now and another 14-21 days from now.

I am in Flowery Branch but need to head to Johns Creek and Alpharetta if you are anywhere near either location.

Nothing kills sedge better than Certainty in a Bermuda lawn.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

TNTurf said:


> Why are so many looking for a secret formula. The formula is easy, spray it with Celsius and move on to the next thing.


I don't think Celsius kills nutsedge.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll take some temporary discoloration over a nutsedge infestation any day. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I applied Sedgehammer+ last night as the sun was setting here in Texas with a few other additives from N-ext and some CX-DIY before hand. Sprinklers ran last night so Im hoping it doesnt yellow out being hot out but we'll see. Cut everything shorter a couple of weeks ago and the nutsedge said "HELLO" in parts of the lawn Id never noticed before. Hate this darn stuff. Going to give Certainty a try next time and be done with it if this doesnt work out.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @Awar Shoot me a DM. I can meet you and give you two large scoops of Certainty which should make 2 gallons of 1.25 concentration. Spray one application now and another 14-21 days from now.
> 
> I am in Flowery Branch but need to head to Johns Creek and Alpharetta if you are anywhere near either location.
> 
> Nothing kills sedge better than Certainty in a Bermuda lawn.


@Bermuda_Triangle thanks for your offer! I'm in the Marietta/Kennesaw area so it may not work to meet up.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many looking for a secret formula. The formula is easy, spray it with Celsius and move on to the next thing.
> ...


Good call, Certainty. I misspoke. I mix the two in a gallon sprayer for my spot sprays and hit everything that is not Bermuda.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@TNTurf


> I mix the two in a gallon sprayer for my spot sprays and hit everything that is not Bermuda.


UH. OH. Now you know the secret formula: Celsius + Certainity = Weed Free Beautiful Lawn


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @TNTurf
> 
> 
> > I mix the two in a gallon sprayer for my spot sprays and hit everything that is not Bermuda.
> ...


What rates for spot spraying when you mix the two?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Tmank87 My last blanket application...... Which was also my first combining these two with T-Nex was:

Certainity- I would go with 1.25 ounce per acre. .03 oz per gallon per 1000. I went with .02 for 20k sq ft(.40 Total)

Celsius- I would go with high rate if spot spraying. .113 oz per gallon per 1000. I went with .10 for 20K sq ft(2.0 Total)

For me that gives me 3 total applications of Certianty with one bottle and 5 applications with Celsius. I use to be a spot spraying guy but I am going to do blanket sprays only going forward. It takes me just as long to mix up 1-2 gallons and walk the entire yard looking for weeds than it does pulling out my 25 gallon sprayer and just blanket spraying and I get such better results. If blanket spraying you could go out at lower rates.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Appreciate the post. I think blanket is way to go also. Been cautious on my turf I put down in May. I've been spot spraying Certainty for some sedge infestation (yellow but sedge and Green Kyllinga). Was wondering what rates you guys used, especially when throwing Celsius in with it.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have been doing 3.2g Celsius and .4g Certainity in a gallon of water. That is a per 1000 rate based on a gallon per 1000 sprayed. Doing the conversion it looks like we are the same on Celsius but I use half as much Certainity. I can tell you nutsedge is yellow and toasted in a few days to a week post spray. I still spot spray because I have very few weeds and have to search for enough to spray with the gallon over 15k of turf. I should be doing half gallon mixes but gallon is just easier.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Just a small tidbit for those wondering about Certainty and discoloration, the label states:

"Do not use nonionic surfactants or other additives that alter the pH of the spray solution below pH 5. Use of surfactants that contain d'Limonene, methylated seed oil, or COC (crop oil concentrate) may cause temporary turf discoloration."

So, beware of what type of nonionic surfactant you're adding to your Certainty (label does call for it's addition) - it seems that this may be what's causing yellowing and not the Certainty itself.

Also, label states that "Weeds stressed by drought are less susceptible to this product" - makes me think that putting Certainty down too soon after a watering might give you some discoloration on bermuda as well.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Just an update today I spot treated the nutsedge using the *sedgehammer* that I had in hand. Forecast shows 90F+ over the next few days so I'm expecting some yellowing of the bermuda but I don't care as long as I get most of the nutsedge.

By the way I have some *TRIBUTE TOTAL* that I totally forgot about. Would that have been a better option? Maybe if i have leftover weeds in a couple of weeks I'll use that?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

The Certainty label says to wait four weeks For subsequent application. Has anybody tried spraying sooner than that? I blanket sprayed 11 days ago, and I've got a few spots popping back up.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Awar said:


> Just an update today I spot treated the nutsedge using the *sedgehammer* that I had in hand. Forecast shows 90F+ over the next few days so I'm expecting some yellowing of the bermuda but I don't care as long as I get most of the nutsedge.
> 
> By the way I have some *TRIBUTE TOTAL* that I totally forgot about. Would that have been a better option? Maybe if i have leftover weeds in a couple of weeks I'll use that?


I think Tribute Total is just Revolver, Sedgehammer, and Celsius. Revolver and Celsius don't kill sedges anyway so I wouldn't expect Tribute Total that to do better than Sedgehammer alone, but who knows.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> The Certainty label says to wait four weeks For subsequent application. Has anybody tried spraying sooner than that? I blanket sprayed 11 days ago, and I've got a few spots popping back up.


I'd like to know the answer to this also.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

For anyone interested in seeing how my bermuda & nutsedge responded to the SedgeHammer treatment in 90F+ degree weather, here are the pics:

Day 0:
SedgeHammer applied

Day 1:


Day 2:


Day 4:


Day 6:


Day 7:


If you're wondering why I haven't mowed my lawn it's because my reel is at Reel Rollers for sharpening. Should get it back in a day or two!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Awar So, did the sedgehammer do the trick for you or are they back this year?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> @Awar So, did the sedgehammer do the trick for you or are they back this year?


@cglarsen the weeds I sprayed did not come back this year. A few others popped-up in other areas.


----------

